# Curs d'hacking o curs de hacking



## mekonofmekonta

Hola a tothom,

M'agradaria saber quina és més correcta d'aquestes dues opcions:

*Curs d'Hacking* o *Curs de Hacking*

com *Hacking* és una paraula extrangera no n'estic segur del tot.

Moltes Gràcies.

Salut!


----------



## ACQM

Si aspires l'hac, l'apòstrof no té gaire sentit, crec jo. Per tant, si pronuncies "hacking" en anglès ha de ser "de hacking" y si ho pronuncies a la catalana "àquing" doncs llavors sí d'hacking. 

El que no cal és la majúscula.


----------



## Agró

D'acord amb l'ACQM, pel que fa a les _normes_. Ara caldria determinar si l'hac es pronuncia o no i si hauria (o no) de pronunciar-se.
Sembla que en el cas de l'handbol, no.
Pàgina de la Federació Catalana d'Handbol.


----------



## ACQM

Agró said:


> D'acord amb l'ACQM, pel que fa a les _normes_. Ara caldria determinar si l'hac es pronuncia o no i si hauria (o no) de pronunciar-se.
> Sembla que en el cas de l'handbol, no.
> Pàgina de la Federació Catalana d'Handbol.



Però és que "handbol" està al diccionari i té l'ortografia adaptada al català i a la forma en que la diem (amb l'hac muda). Hacking (suposo que és d'on bé "hacker"), per l'ortografia ja es veu que no és una paraula ben assimilada en català i jo sempre l'he sentida amb l'hac aspirada pròpia de l'anglès.


----------



## Agró

ACQM said:


> Però és que "handbol" està al diccionari i té l'ortografia adaptada al català i a la forma en que la diem (amb l'hac muda). Hacking (suposo que és d'on bé "hacker"), per l'ortografia ja es veu que no és una paraula ben assimilada en català i jo sempre l'he sentida amb l'hac aspirada pròpia de l'anglès.



Aquí volia arribar jo. Em sembla que l'IEC, o qui sigui, no segueix criteris consistents en adaptar la grafia de paraules estrangeres. "Handbol" o "pàrquing" no reflecteixen bé la pronunciació de la llengua d'origen. "Hàquing", una mica més bé, encara que no crec que aquesta forma triomfi, però l'hac aspirada no és pròpia del català. Si, tot i això, mantenim l'aspiració, com sembla que es fa habitualment, hauriem d'ésser conseqüents i no fer servir l'apòstrof, tal com dius.


----------



## llorens89

He buscat al DIEC i al DNV, i mentre el primer no recull ni hacking ni cap paraula de la mateixa família, el DNV sí que recull hacker:

*hacker [hákeɾ]*


 [_angl._] _m. _i_ f.__ INFORM._ Pirata informàtic.





A la transcripció fonètica, podem vore com manté l'hac aspirada anglesa. Ara bé, la recull amb l'ortografia anglesa, per tant, no està adaptada encara (entrada en cursiva al diccionari).


----------



## Batoies

Hola a tots,

La paraula és molt recent, així que encara es grafia en la seva versió original. I la pronúncia pot ser més problemàtica: [àquin] o [jàquin]... Jo em decanto per el primer.
Quan, d'aquí uns anys, s'hagi assimilat, potser s'escriurà així: haquin (o hàquing).

Salut.


----------



## Dymn

Batoies said:


> Hola a tots,
> 
> La paraula és molt recent, així que encara es grafia en la seva versió original. I la pronúncia pot ser més problemàtica: [àquin] o [jàquin]... Jo em decanto per el primer.
> Quan, d'aquí uns anys, s'hagi assimilat, potser s'escriurà així: haquin (o hàquing).
> 
> Salut.


Si la paraula no ha estat adaptada a la grafia catalana el més normal és pronunciar-ho com en la llengua d'origen, almenys jo ho considero així. Aquest és el criteri que recomana seguir la Universitat de Barcelona (_el hardware _i no _l'hardware_)

Enllaç


----------



## mekonofmekonta

Doncs moltes gràcies per el debat i indicar que és "Curs de Hacking" i no "Curs d'Hacking". Jo personalment prefereixo el hacker i no l'hacker. Merci a tothom!


----------

